# Amplificador Clase D con IR2153.



## Zet@ (Jul 27, 2016)

Hola y Buenas Noches!
 Hace un tiempo buscando info sobre los clase D me topé con que se podia usar IC's y Driver de fuentes de alimentación como parte de un amplificador clase D. 
 Entre estos encontré un circuito que usaba el IR 2153 y no lo podia creer,  ya que de estos tengo unos 10 y varios mosfet de canal N y de ser necesario tambien varios IGBT para probar. Ya que con un ampli,  creo qye con el No UCD aqui publicado llegue a probarlo con un par de estos y funcionó.  Por lo menos supero varias pruebas brutas. Por eso los tengo como opcion. 
 Volviendo al tema... me sorprendio los pocos componentes externos que se necesitan y que el ampli arranca a la primera. Desde luego si no se olvidan de nada y no se equivocan. Este es el primer curcuito que encontré y probé.



Esta primera prueba no funciono del todo. Queme un par de mosfet un IR y un puñado de resitencias. Pero después de varias pruebas sin darme por vencido logre que la salida metiera ruido. Bueno ya era algo. Tuve que eliminar la parte del BC y componentes que lo acompañan. Ya que al unirlo con la "entrada" que tenia el IR tenias un ruido o mejor dicho, tension en la salida. Que no respondia a ninguna señal que le introdujera en la entrada marcada antes del BC. Entonces elimine esa parte. Luego me acorde del lm311 que ya se habia usado antes en la entrada de otros circuito de clase D ya probados y vi si era posible adaptarlos. Y buscando... dice el dicho... el que busca,  encuentra... lo encontré. 
 Aqui el circuito que alguien desarrollo pra probar. Y que creen... funciona.



Arme el circuito con el LM311, desde luego si lo ven bien,  incorpora realimentacion, regulador para alimentar el IR2153 con tension de la fuente y tambien un par de zener para alumentar el LM. 
 Bueno con estos pocos componentes me puse a probar en una protoboard. No lo recomiendo mucho porque te puede provocar varias fallas y falsos contactos ademas de que hacer circular varios amperes por los conductores internos de la proto es dañarla permanentemente. Ademas que la introduccion de ruidos y cosas raras. Bueno y lo mas importante, el inductor. Tengo uno para pruebas de 50 uH. Y ese funcionó sin inconvenientes. Y luego de varias horas de prueba, el ampli respondio mejor de lo que esperaba, y todavia en la protoboard.



Recordar que la alimentación del IR es de 12 voltios respecto de la rama Negativa de la fuente que alimentará  el amplificador. Ademas probé con alimentarlo desde +/-35 hasta +/- 55 voltios. Y suena bastante bien. Diria como al principio... funciona a la primera. Desde luego tiene muchas cosas que se le pueden mejorar.


----------



## pilm (Jul 27, 2016)

Yo uso el IR2153 para las fuentes de alimentación de mis amplificadores clase D. Alguna vez se me paso por la cabeza la idea de usarlo para diseñar un amplificador, precisamente por lo simple que resultaría; nunca llegue a intentarlo puesto que tiene un “dead time” de 1.2us. Estoy seguro que funciona, pero, debido a ese dead time, con demasiada distorsión.


  Saludos.


----------



## Zet@ (Jul 28, 2016)

Hola Pilm! Puede ser que la distorsion sea algo elevada. Pero durante las pruebas que hice no note nada raro, excepto que necesita un nivel de señal de entrada bastante alto,  que de seguro se puede mejorar. Pero no te puedo decir que la distorsion esta o no, hasta que no le haga un PCB y lo tenga en un gabinete con sus filtros y fuente adecuados. Pero por ahora el sonido de este bicho me ha dejado una muy buena impresion.



Lo que si debo destacar, es su bajo nivel de perdida en calor. Debido a que es un clase D, esto deberia ser normal, pero siempre hay alguna sorpresa. Pero este, apenas pasaba los 30°C andando a full durante 1/2 hora con los disipadores que se ven en la foto.


----------



## Cdma System (Jul 28, 2016)

No es un tanto alto el zener de 10v?


----------



## Zet@ (Jul 28, 2016)

Hola Experimentador!
 Cuando lo vi,  tambien lo pensé, asi que probé con un valor mas bajo,  5,1 voltios en ambos zener y funcionó de maravillas. Aunque también lo hice con zener de 10 y hasta de 12 voltios y no tuve mucha diferencia en el audio de salida. Si alguien con buen equipamiento físico y mental pudiera hacer un test de este circuito,  le estarimos muy agradecidos. Y luego darnos detalles mas minuciosos del funcionamiento y el porque de los componentes utilizados, niveles de distorsión, etc. Para realizar mejoras de ser viables en el circuito. Ya que es pequeño y hasta ahora funcional.


----------



## Cdma System (Jul 28, 2016)

Probaste bajar R11 a 2,2k en el que tiene  el LM311?


----------



## pilm (Jul 28, 2016)

Hola Zet@. Como ya dije, la idea de usar el IR2153 ya se me había ocurrido hace tiempo, también mencioné la causa por la que no lo concreté. Sin embargo tus comentarios me llaman mucho la atención y voy a buscar un tiempo para intentarlo; cualquier resultado que obtenga lo estaré compartiendo aquí…


  Por el momento, te puedo aportar diciéndote: la fuente que estas implementando en torno al MJE13005 no es necesaria; el IR2153 posee internamente un zener de 15.6V entre los pines Vcc y COM. Bastaría entonces alimentarlo con una resistencia “shunt” desde el terminal +45V. Esta resistencia debe garantizar una corriente de al menos unos 5mA. Así lo hago Yo al usarlo para mis fuentes de poder. Para tu caso una resistencia de 15Kohm/0.5W creo estaría bien. Coloca demás un capacitor de 10uF con uno de 100nF entre Vcc y COM.


  Estaré al pendiente…


----------



## Cdma System (Jul 28, 2016)

pilm dijo:


> Hola Zet@. Como ya dije, la idea de usar el IR2153 ya se me había ocurrido hace tiempo, también mencioné la causa por la que no lo concreté. Sin embargo tus comentarios me llaman mucho la atención y voy a buscar un tiempo para intentarlo; cualquier resultado que obtenga lo estaré compartiendo aquí…
> 
> 
> Por el momento, te puedo aportar diciéndote: la fuente que estas implementando en torno al MJE13005 no es necesaria; el IR2153 posee internamente un zener de 15.6V entre los pines Vcc y COM. Bastaría entonces alimentarlo con una resistencia “shunt” desde el terminal +45V. Esta resistencia debe garantizar una corriente de al menos unos 5mA. Así lo hago Yo al usarlo para mis fuentes de poder. Para tu caso una resistencia de 1.5Kohm/0.5W creo estaría bien. Coloca demás un capacitor de 10uF con uno de 100nF entre Vcc y COM.
> ...


El IRS2092 tambien tiene los zener internos(20v en ese caso)  pero igual se le suele poner la fuente regulada de 12v de manera externa


----------



## pilm (Jul 28, 2016)

experimentador dijo:


> El IRS2092 tambien tiene los zener internos(20v en ese caso)  pero igual se le suele poner la fuente regulada de 12v de manera externa



 Lo que expuse es por mi experiencia, así lo he hecho y no he tenido problema, no por ello digo que sea la mejor alternativa. El IRS2092 también ha pasado por mis manos, sin fuente externa, solo he usado resistencias shunt, como el mismo fabricante lo sugiere, sin embargo si he visto  diagramas con fuente externa. Por cierto, los zeners internos (Vclamp) del IRS2092 son de 6V; usar fuente externa de 12V ocasionaría daño del 2092…


  Saludos cordiales.


----------



## Cdma System (Jul 28, 2016)

pilm dijo:


> Lo que expuse es por mi experiencia, así lo he hecho y no he tenido problema, no por ello digo que sea la mejor alternativa. El IRS2092 también ha pasado por mis manos, sin fuente externa, solo he usado resistencias shunt, como el mismo fabricante lo sugiere, sin embargo si he visto  diagramas con fuente externa. Por cierto, los zeners internos (Vclamp) del IRS2092 son de 6V; usar fuente externa de 12V ocasionaría daño del 2092…
> 
> 
> Saludos cordiales.



Si ya pasó por tus manos dicho integrado por qué decis que ponerle una fuente externa de 12v dañaría el integrado, el 99% de los circuitos de la web alimentan el 2092 con fuente externa de 12v


----------



## pilm (Jul 28, 2016)

Pue ya lo dije, los diodos internos son de 6V… Pero tal vez discutimos sobre asuntos diferentes. Yo me refiero a los pines Vaa y Vss respecto a GND y probablemente Tú a Vcc respecto de COM; en ese caso son 12V y pues sí, ahí sí he usado fuente externa…

Si la cuestión ahora es porqué aquí si uso fuente externa? Simple: el driver del IRS2092 maneja corriente de salida de hasta 1A (exigente una buena fuente), el  IR2153 maneja hasta 200mA de salida solamente (menos exigente en fuente).


----------



## Zet@ (Jul 28, 2016)

Humm... si tiene una forma de regular la tension que necesita dentro del IC, entonces le es mas beneficioso en cuanto a disipacion de calor provadado por los componentes internos al tener que reducir por ejemplo una tension de alimentacion de 45 voltios a 6 o 9, segun lo que necesite para funcionar. Si bien la corriente consumida es baja, la diferencia entre 45 y 6 voltios es de 39 voltios y si a este lo multiplicas por la corriente consumida, la potencia a disipar es bastante. Pero si usas un regulador externo, con mejores cualidades para disipar el calor que se genera, y le mandas por ejemplo 12 voltios al IC y este internamente lo baja a 6 voltios,  sacas cuentas y te queda que la corriente lo multiplicas solo por 6 voltios en contra de los 39 voltios anteriores, entonces la potencia a disipar 6 veces menor para el encapsulado. Asi te asuguras que el IR este frio y no sufra por variaciones de tension en la alimentacion. Bla,  bla, bla...



Bueno, gustos son gustos... si funciona y no genera problemas. Da igual como lo alimentes. Yo lo hago de forma externa, preferentemente. Bien filtrada y regulada.


----------



## kanon (Jul 28, 2016)

A mi gusto suena tremendo.

Ya el mismo Sergei Nizovcev lo comento suena como clase AB.

Y de una elaboración muy rápida.


----------



## Zet@ (Jul 28, 2016)

Aclaro,  siempre y cuando se respete la conexión. Y a recordar que los 9 o 12 voltios es respecto a la tension  Negativa de la alimentacion del amplificador.



Aqui un video que muestra su funcionamiento. Agradezco a quien lo haya subido y a quien armo el ampli.



Por aqui el video....
http://bit.ly/1VTiEHh



PD.: Si hay alguien que entienda el idioma, creo que es ruso, o por lo menos no es ingles, ni español, ni portugues, ni japones, ni chino... si alguien entiende lo que dice,  por favor comente lo que dice. Siempre hay algo para aprender.


----------



## kanon (Jul 28, 2016)

El idioma es "belga". creo.

Una duda tu armado con lm311, no adquirió el clásico silbido. En el audio?


----------



## Zet@ (Jul 28, 2016)

Cuando lo probe en la proto, solo habia un ruido de fondo de baja frecuencia, que disminuyo un monton cuando lo puse dentro de un gabinete conectado a tierra. Lo unico a destacar, es que cuando lo probé con un preamplificador con control de tonos y le daba mucha ganancia a los agudos y con un alto nivel de señal enpezaban a saturar los driver y twitter. Pero fuera de eso, casi todo normal.


----------



## leo sanzeh (Jul 28, 2016)

Cuantos watts genera este amplificador ??????


----------



## shevchenko (Jul 29, 2016)

Es un clase D
sólo mirar la alimentación y ver con que carga trabaja teniendo en cuenta los watts de la fuente y las caracteristicas de los mosfets....  

Hay que hacerle un pcb con punto estrella y plano de masas nada más...


----------



## Zet@ (Jul 29, 2016)

Buen dia!
 Para Leo: Comenzara el dia con muchas interrogantes. Pero no se preocupe que se arruga. Encontrará las respuestas en el Foro.
 Para Cancer: Idem anterior, etc. Jajaja!

 La potencia que entrega este bicho, siendo un clase D, con un bajo rendimiento, digamos un 85%, debido a perdidas en calor, etc. Con una alimentación de +/-45 voltios, nos estaria entregando alrededor de 100 watts rms en 8 ohm y el doble en 4 ohm. Con picos de hasta 170 en 8 y 280 en 4 ohm, asi que, cuidado! A dimensionar bien la fuente y los parlantes en la salida. Ademas aseguerense de ponerle un protector a la salida para los parlantes, por las dudas.


----------



## kanon (Jul 29, 2016)

Podrías subir una ondas de forma para ver como se ve.
Tu amp.
No confió en el oído humano.


----------



## pilm (Jul 29, 2016)

Hola a todos… Aquí están las formas de onda según el simulador, para una señal de prueba de 500Hz. 500mVpico y 1Vpico respectivamente.



 La frecuencia máxima de operación del IR2153 es de 100KHz. De hecho con la señal de prueba de 1Vp. La portadora presenta una frecuencia aproximada de 70KHz. Como comprenderán entonces, no pode trabajar en todo el ancho de la banda de audio, puede desempeñarse medianamente aceptable en las frecuencias bajas. Al parecer, debido a la frecuencia de la portadora (por debajo de los 100KHz) el tremendo deadTime (1.2uS) se vuelve un tanto tolerable (tan solo un tanto)… 




  Por cierto, debido a la baja frecuencia de oscilación, para el filtro de salida utilicé: capacitor de 2.2uf e inductor de 70uH; con la finalidad de bajar el punto de corte.

 Además puse de fondo (en verde) una señal senoidal para poder comparar con la salida obtenida.


----------



## loydamora (Jun 23, 2021)

Que tal, acerca del amplificador clase d con ir2153 he aquí un video de su funcionamiento y acoplamiento a una smps sencilla, aunque no especifica los watts. Es interesante pues se ve sencillo de hacer.


----------

